# Fender removal help



## CFC (Nov 15, 2010)

I need to remove the fenders from an 04. I noticed beside the battery, and mounted onto the inside of the fender is a vehicle wiring end clip. * Is this just an OBD reader attaching clip or is it a crash or airbag sensor?* I don't want to set off the airbag. If this is an airbag sensor what are the procedures for powering down the airbags? 

Also from what i have read/understand, to remove the fenders the headlights, and then front bumper fascia need to be removed prior. 

We are removing body panels to make molds and new carbon fiber panels. Hood is under construction, as is the trunk.


----------



## gtotogo (Sep 18, 2010)

Remove bumper and then the headlights. When I removed my fenders I did not have to remove or unplug any wiring so I am not sure what you are referring to, do you have any pics.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Disconnect the battery, that way if you unplug anything airbag related it won't matter (as long as you reconnect everything)

Disconnecting the battery is always a smart idea when working on your car.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

*Request & more Info*

Do you have any pictures and pricing of the Hood that is under construction? I would like to encourage you to tackle the trunk Dec lid and spoiler first. There are some pretty nice carbon hoods available now as you can see in the attached Pics. This gives the modern Goat a subtle unique look, plus it accomplishes the problem with heat not being able to be vented out of the engine bay with the stock hood. With the Gravana Hood the back vents (exhaust) as well as the front vents (RAM AIR Intake) are open and functional.
I happen to have a GRAVANA Model GRV-2002-2011 (see Gravana - Featured Products +Pics)

There are some other carbon parts that are available through a person on this site named MaverickMan. He has done some very good work but limits the parts he produces ...... like SAP Grills & Insert + Rear Lower Valance.
Search Results SAP | Maverickman Carbon


----------

